# A Man's Journey



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

When I was 14, I hoped that one day I would have a girlfriend.

When I was 16 I got a girlfriend, but there was no passion, so I decided I needed a passionate girl with a zest for life.

In uni I dated a passionate girl, but she was too emotional. Everything was an emergency; she was a drama queen, cried all the time and threatened suicide. So I decided I needed a girl with stability.

When I was 23 I found a very stable girl but she was boring. She was totally predictable and never got excited about anything. Life became so dull that I decided that I needed a girl with some excitement.

When I was 28 I found an exciting girl, but I couldn't keep up with her. She rushed from one thing to another, never settling on anything. She did mad impetuous things and made me miserable as often as happy. She was great fun initially and very energetic, but directionless. So I decided to find a girl with some real ambition.

When I turned 31, I found a smart ambitious girl with her feet planted firmly on the ground and married her. She was so ambitious that she divorced me and took everything I owned.

I am now older and wiser, and am looking for a girl with big tits.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

When you find her PM me if she has a sister


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm here, baby! Come to Momma!!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Greatest piece of advice on life I ever received was from my uncle:

If in doubt go for the one with the big tits. 

It's been a great help to me all though my life 8)


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

A old butcher(don't ask) once said to me if you have the choice of two bird, one gorgous, nice figure and a real dresser vs one slightly podgy bird who may have mucked the pigs out go for the porker,

Why, ? she'll buy YOU drinks, get your cigs, you can do what you what with her and she'll thank you in the morning

I think he finished by saying "all cats are grey in the dark" and "you don't look at the mantle piece when you stoke the fire"

Still dont know what he meant. I think he had CJD


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> I'm here, baby! Come to Momma!!!
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Ah, phodge,
If only High Wycombe wasn't in the badlands .......


----------

